# Weird wireless router problem



## karavite (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm wondering, is there somewhere I can get good information on networking my home Macs and PCs. I mean there is all kinds of information all over this site on all kinds of issues, but what I am asking for is "one stop shopping" for all kinds of beginner networking questions. I am finding that new Mac user friends and switchers are not able to get all this kind of information on their own and/or that Apples own helpdocumentation may take care of the Mac side of things, but tells you nothing about what may need to be done on the PC side. For example:

How do I share files between PCs and Macs and how do I set up each maching to do this?
How can I (or simply "can I") use a printer hooked up to my Mac from a PC on my network?


----------



## spankaccount (Aug 4, 2004)

I've only owned my Mac for three days (first Mac!), but here is what I did and it was all working in less than 5 minutes.

I have two machines behind a wirelss firewall.  My XP desktop and my PowerBook (10.3.4).  Since I know XP much better than Os X, all I did was turn on file sharing for a folder on the PC.  The Mac was able to locate it and mount it right away, via the network option from the Finder.  Super simple...

I'm sure there are probably 20 different ways to accomplish this...  I did a quick search on Google Groups (USENET) and there are thousands of people attempting the same thing... You may want to look there for help too.  http://groups.google.com


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 5, 2004)

why not browse macosx.com? That's why we built this community.
To pick your examples:
before you start thinking of sharing files, you must make sure your network is setup properly. That means, that each machine should have a unique ip address in the same subnet and every ip should be reachable using the ping command. After that internet sharing is the next task. This is software-based and works just fine. When this is done, you can start sharing files using right-click folder and choose share on the windows machine and System Preferences -> Sharing -> turn on filesharing and windows sharing. Easy like that. And printer sharing should also work. You can easily print on your mac when the pc is sharing the printer. It should work reversed as well.


----------



## mseydel (Aug 5, 2004)

I think alot of posts here will relate to your questions; before you ask for one-stop shopping, figure out how to get to the store.
 I'd start by describing the systems that you'd like to share files, down to the models and running OS. I recently got some great advice for some problems I had in setting up my LAN with several Macs and Dells from these forums...in fact, the advice I got from posters on this site saved me a ton of money in laying out the hardware for my LAN setup...

But it would be hard to put all of the info into one document or post for all PC-Mac Network Issues...there are just too many variables. If we were all the same, wouldn't life be dull?


----------



## karavite (Aug 5, 2004)

Okay then, I have searched and searched and nobody seems to have my advice handy. I have a windows XP laptop I want to have access the USB printer hooked up to my Mac. I have followed the Apple help instructions for networking, file sharing and printer sharing with a windows machine on a home network and things just don't seem to be working. I set up a network on the XP machine, but I am not sure exactly what to add to it - just my wireless, my wireless and ethernet port or what. This is further complicated by a 3rd network device I have for accessing a secure line for work - a AT&T VPN client. I finally was able to see the Mac from the XP machine - but not the printer as per Apple instructions - but then the darn VPN client wouldn't work until I disabled the network I created in the XP machine. Other configurations on the XP machine led to IP conflicts between it and the Mac. Both machines have the same workgroup name, sharing is on, but the Mac cannot see the XP machine at all.

I appreciate the help, but I just don't buy that this should all be so frustrating. Apple is the one who should be supplying the one stop shopping on this issue and it would be in their interest to help all Macs get along with Windows machines. I want things to go as smoothly as they did for spankaccount for everybody!  I suppose I could just keep ftping docs between these machines - like I have for years - but it would be nice to have a real home network.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like you don't really want to fix the problem. Sure, it would be so nice if everything would be simply plug and play. But you can't expect compatibility between competitor. Microsoft doesn't provide any assistance to include mac to the network.
However, it is really easy to install the network. If you are interested, then post your macs and pc specs and the network hardware you are using or you want to use. Don't forget to mention the os. We will go through it step by step.


----------



## karavite (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Zammy. I do want to fix the problem. If you are willing to help, I am willing to be patient and start from scratch.

Okay, here is what I have:

Comcast cable modem
Netgear router with wireless
Mac G4 DP 1 GHz - OS X  10.3.4
IBM Thinkpad T40 Windows XP
Epson 740i printer, USB connected to Mac

The Mac is connected to the router via an ethernet cable while the PC is usually connected via its wireless card. The PC also is often connected to my companies network via using an AT&T VPN network connection (I am convinced this complicates things, but don't really know). Any way, I would like to access the printer with the PC and share files between each machine. That is all I want. 

I tried many things listed in the Macs help with glimpses of success here and there, but where should I start? You already answered this.

Per your earlier message I checked each machines IP address, subnet and pingability.
Mac, 192.168.0.9, subnet 255.255.255.0
PC, 192.168.0.3, subnet 255.255.255.0

I can ping the Mac from the PC ("ping 192.168.0.9") 
I cannot ping the PC from the Mac ("ping 192.168.0.3")

HOW in the world is that possible? Some kind of firewall setting or something?

So, I have failed to get past step 1 of your networking checklist. Rather than experiment blindly, I patiently await further instructions!


----------



## spankaccount (Aug 7, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> I can ping the Mac from the PC ("ping 192.168.0.9")
> I cannot ping the PC from the Mac ("ping 192.168.0.3")
> 
> HOW in the world is that possible? Some kind of firewall setting or something?
> ...



You must get past this point.  My guess would be that the XP machine has it's firewall turned on.  If thats the case, ping will fail.  This is not a problem.  As long as you can ping the mac from XP you are good.  Your next step would be to turn on file sharing for one of the folders on the PC.  Do you know how to do that?

As a side note:  There is an alternative, easy method to share files...  My company uses common P2P software to share documents among employees.  If you like, I can e-mail you the details.  I would post this helpful info here, however it has come to my understanding that such topics are censored.  It's sad, because such tools can be used for legitimate reasons...  It's unfortunate that macosx.com does not give it's users the benefit of the doubt when judging their honesty.


----------



## karavite (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Spankaccount - I think I can figure out how to turn off the firewall on the XP machine. I have sharing on for both machines so I figure once I turn off the firewall settings I should see things running smoothly. Thanks for the offer on the P2P software, but my main interest is in printing and I think this will do it. I'll try it out Monday - I have a weird pact with myself that I absolutely will not turn on my work computer on the weekend!


----------



## bobw (Aug 8, 2004)

To print from the Printer connected to the Mac;

 Once the printer is installed on the Mac, and Printer Sharing is turned on in the Sharing PreferencePane

 Open this URL on your Mac;

http://127.0.0.1:631

 This will show you your printer(s).

 Now go to the PC and add a printer.
 Select "Network Printer"
 Select "Connect to a Printer on the internet or your intranet"
 Enter the URL; http://server:631/printer/printers

*server* will be the NetBIOS name of your Mac
*printer* is the Print Queue name of your printer

*On the page you have open on the Mac, the printer descriptions, you'll see the Server and Printer name.*

 Example ; 

 Description: Stylus Photo 925 - *This is your Printer name-  don't use any spaces, if there are spaces, use the underline in place of a space - Stlyus_Photo_925*

 Location: G4Desktop *This is the server name*

 Click Continue. Now you'll have to install a driver. *Select any Apple Laserwriter Postscript Printer*, NOT the driver for the USB printer.
 Click Finish.

 Now you should be able to print to the shared printer connected to the Mac.


----------



## karavite (Aug 8, 2004)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 9, 2004)

Hehe, sorry, I was away during the weekend. But - as usual - Bob knows much better how to fix such things. Enjoy!


----------



## karavite (Aug 9, 2004)

Okay, I can't try out all these cool ideas because I still cannot ping the PC from the Mac. I did the following on the PC (XP).

Network Places - selected my wireless connection and turned off Net Firewall.
Network Places - selected my wireless connection and verified that under Advanced tab Internet Connection Firewall was not on. 

I'm assuming there must be something else. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## spankaccount (Aug 9, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> Okay, I can't try out all these cool ideas because I still cannot ping the PC from the Mac. I did the following on the PC (XP).
> 
> Network Places - selected my wireless connection and turned off Net Firewall.
> Network Places - selected my wireless connection and verified that under Advanced tab Internet Connection Firewall was not on.
> ...



Can you ping the gateway?  What IP address are you using for both the PC and the Mac.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 10, 2004)

did you access the netgear web-interface to check, if all computers are listed in the dhcp? You will need to check your manual but I think opening the browser and typing: 192.168.0.1 (or 192.168.0.100) should lead you to the routers interface. If that works, then it will be an easy work. If even that fails, try to use a wired connection to your router instead of the wireless lan one. You simply need to access the router to see, why you can't ping within the lan. *waiting for your reply*


----------



## karavite (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Zammy - Its funny, but I have tried many things suggested here before they are suggested, but without really knowing what I am doing! I lack the specific techno knowledge, but am always sort of on the right track. Perhaps there is hope for me?

Any way, from the routers interface it has a section on "connected devices" and the PCs wireless and ethernet cable connection both show up there along with the Mac. I cannot find any section labeled dhcp that also includes a list of connected computers, so I'm guessing this is what you are asking for. I tried the wired connection yesterday, but still could not ping the machine. It acts just like the wireless. Not sure this is worth anything, but I can ping the PC from the PC.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 11, 2004)

I am slightly confused. I thought your network consists of one mac and one pc. How are the network settings for the pc? All automatic or did you assign any ip or subnet? What workgroup does the pc belong to? Do you have the manual for your netgear router? If so, there must be an instruction for the dhcp settings. However, if you didn't assign any ip addresses, then your dhcp is working. Do you get a green light in the System Preferences -> Network? Does your win xp show up- and downloads in the status of the network connection? 
Sorry for so many questions. But these would be the first things I would check.


----------



## spankaccount (Aug 12, 2004)

karavite said:
			
		

> Hi Zammy - Its funny, but I have tried many things suggested here before they are suggested, but without really knowing what I am doing! I lack the specific techno knowledge, but am always sort of on the right track. Perhaps there is hope for me?
> 
> Any way, from the routers interface it has a section on "connected devices" and the PCs wireless and ethernet cable connection both show up there along with the Mac. I cannot find any section labeled dhcp that also includes a list of connected computers, so I'm guessing this is what you are asking for. I tried the wired connection yesterday, but still could not ping the machine. It acts just like the wireless. Not sure this is worth anything, but I can ping the PC from the PC.



Sounds like you have two network interfaces on the PC?  That would mean two IP's and that adds a lot of extra complexity.  Do you need two different network connections?  Are they on separate networks?


----------



## karavite (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi All - ah the joys of communicating via typed text!  I'm sorry if I haven't been clear.

Okay, the PC has two network connections - one for its built in wireless and one for it's ethernet port. Each does have it's own IP. I use the wireless 99% of the time, but would like to keep the ethernet connection as an option in case I have wireless problems while I am working. The ethernet connection is almost always "disabled."

The PC has no trouble connecting to the router and therefore to my cable modem connection. I just can't get the Mac to "see" the PC - whether I enable the wireless or ethernet connection. Both are within the same subnet as the Mac.

At the risk of really being confusing, the PC has a third network connection - an AGN Virtual Network Adapter I need to access my work network from home. I'm sure this doesn't help things, but I have tried to connect the Mac to the PC with this connection disabled as well. No luck.

Does this help explain things at all? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 16, 2004)

So, your mac has regular WAN (internet) access as well? That would mean, your router does proper job and everything is correctly plugged.
I was wondering if you managed to find some info in the routers web-interface. 
Now, you still have probs to ping the comps (Mac:\ping ip.of.the.pc   PC:\ping ip.of.the.mac)? If so, then make sure you have no firewalls activated on each system. Then try to ping your router from each system. Does it work? I am sure this is no serious problem but just a little one, but still makes it harder to be found.


----------



## karavite (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Zammy - you know, I am about 95% sure many of my problems are involved with my Virtual Network Adapter network connection and are really complicating this. I have tried everything suggested here with no luck. It should work, but odd things occur! For example, if I turn off the firewall on the Wireless Network Connection, the Virtual Network Adapter will not connect to my work network. I need that to work much more than file sharing or printer sharing with the Mac. 

However, it is not all a loss. Thanks to you and others here, I see now how to network a PC and Mac on a "normal" computer. I don't know, maybe I am wrong, but I think it has to be some weird issue with the VPN client and its network connection - whether it is enabled or disabled. Any thoughts on that line would be appreciated, but I don't want to be a pest.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

Just for testing, can you unplug/turn off your Virtual Network Adapter? Just to make your 95% -> 100%. 
What do you need the VPN client for? Does it have anything to do with your Virtual Network Adapter? And which client are you using? 
Karavite, I won't give up on this one. You better prepare for a loooong thread, if needed.


----------



## karavite (Aug 19, 2004)

Okay Zammy - thanks for not giving up on me! I'll be back later today with more information and reports. I'd try it all out now, but I am swamped!

I need all this to connect to my employer's network. The "adapter" is listed under my network connections and is, as far as I know, just software - meaning, there is no phyiscal adapter. The VPN client is AT&T. Let me write back later with clearer details and complete "pinging reports" from all machines in a variety of settings. Thanks!


----------



## gsahli (Aug 19, 2004)

Really hoping these will help:
http://stocksy.is-a-geek.com/information/pantherprint/pantherprintxp.php
http://members.cox.net/18james/osx_printer_sharing.html


----------



## karavite (Sep 3, 2004)

Zammy - I'm sorry I have been away so long!!! I hope you are still here for me.

Okay, as it is right now, here is my set up and pinging status.

Netgear 802.11b wireless router.
IBM Thinkpad, WIndows XP, using its internal wireless.
Mac G4 connected via an ethernet cable.

Mac IP address: 192.168.0.9, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
ThinkPad IP address: 192.168.0.3, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Router: 192.168.0.1, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.128

Each computers connect to the network just fine. No problems at all.
Both computers show up in the routers web based manager as attached devices. It allows broadcast of the SSID and encryption is disabled (I know, I know...).

Pingability:
Mac CAN ping router.
Thinkpad can PING router.
Mac CAN ping itself.
Thinkpad CAN ping itself.
Thinkpad CAN ping Mac.

Mac CANNOT ping the PC!!!

It has to be some dumb little setting, I just have no idea which setting or on which machine! Workgroups, sharing or properties of my wireless connection on the Thinkpad? Again and as always, thanks in advanced.


----------



## karavite (Sep 10, 2004)

Zammy Sam, where are you!?  Dude, I tried so hard and have kept my promise to be patient, non-whiney and generally in control of my frustration per our "deal" way back in this thread! I need you man! ;-)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 12, 2004)

hey karavite.
Sorry, this weekend was just dedicated to my 164 pcs I need to revitalize. 
Ok, I have few thoughts: 
Your netgear is running in dhcp mode, right? Did you assign the client ips temporally or permanently? Do you have the 'automatic' network settings for your mac and pc?
Check for the firewall settings of your XP box. Does internetsharing of the router work for both systems? Do you have any folders explicitly shared on winxp? Do you have any additional XP software that might block some network packages that might for example be laced by the 'ping' command? 
I remain optimistic: we'll have it fixed soon.


----------



## karavite (Sep 16, 2004)

Zammy, you are not going to believe this. Perhaps the biggest "Duh" you could imagine. You see, while I have been sorting through every single Windows XP networking screen and option (and boy, there are plenty) and anything remotely related to a firewall or security setting, I overlooked a key thing. 

My employer (who owns the PC I am trying to network with) installs as part of their standard system Zone Labs Integrity. It has been sitting there all quiet in the little icon tray while I curse and swear up a storm. I turned it off, and whalla, I can now ping the PC from the Mac! The rest I have yet to attempt (sharing, printing...), but I think it will be a snap and there is plenty of information on all that in this thread and others.

So, thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 16, 2004)

HA!!!! Great news, karavite! Happy you figured it out and it's working now. Well done!


----------



## karavite (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks Zammy, I mean it only took me about 4 weeks!  Seriously, I wonder why Zone Labs didn't give off some warning all those 95 times I tried to ping the PC? This finally happened once when I accessed some site the other day, and then it all clicked - "Darn it, I DO have a firewall installed after all!" All I needed was a little information, but the software (Zone Labs) is so often hidden (out of site, out of mind) that I completely forgot about it. Oh well.

Any way, now I can see that file sharing and printer sharing between PCs and Mac with OS X are a snap. I almost hate to say it, but the PC makes it SUPER easy to access the Mac, while the reverse is not as clear cut.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 18, 2004)

Actually it's like that:
Mac does a lot to adjust the software on pc-network environments, while windows doesn't give a thing for mac-compatibility.. So, it's tougher for macs.


----------

